# Grand Tour - Well Geneva, Zurich & (poss) Lichtenstein



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I know some of you chaps & chap-esses are well travelled.........

Soo any must visits in/near the above?

Coffee obviously but other "culture" also welcome!

TIA


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Jungfraujoch observatory

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sphinx_Observatory

You start at Kleine Scheidegg, a beautiful resort looking up at the Eiger mountain.

From there you take a narrow gauge cogtrain through the Eiger tunnel. It stops so you can peer out onto the North Face where many a climber has perished.

You keep going up until you reach the highest point in the Alps (11,400ft I think). You can see for miles in all directions. It's genuinely breathtakingly impressive.

The trip is bloody expensive but it's a wonder. 'Well warf a visit.'

Watch the tourists shop for overpriced Swiss watches at the top [face in palm]. Dress warm.


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Always thought Mont Blanc was the highest point in the Alps


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

moultram said:


> Always thought Mont Blanc was the highest point in the Alps


Yeah. You're right. I started to second guess myself as I wrote. It must be the highest cog train and observatory.


----------

